# איך לארוז מתנות



## m o s h 1 0 (19/12/11)

איך לארוז מתנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אנחנו שוברים את הראש כל פעם מחדש איזו מתנה להביא, ורצוי שגם תהיה הכי מקורית. ומה לגבי האריזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 בעיניי לפחות, היא לא פחות חשובה ועושה כבר חצי עבודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קיבצתי עבורכם קישורים להדרכות מצולמות ביו-טיוב, איך לעטוף מתנה ואיך ליצור סרטי מתנה מיוחדים שמשדרגים כל עטיפה. כל אחד מוזמן להוסיף כמובן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תהנו


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (19/12/11)

הדרכות ליצירת סרטי מתנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



קשירת סרט פשוטה



סרט מתנה עם הרבה לולאות



קשירת סרט בצורת עניבה


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (19/12/11)

ועוד... 



הכנת פרח מסרט מתנה



איך לקשור פפיון בצורה מושלמת



הכנת סרט בצורת כוכב


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (19/12/11)

ועוד... 



סרט מרשים ומורכב



הכנת ורד מסרט בד





קצת פחות קשור לסרטים, אבל הכנת ורד מרשים ביותר שאפשר להניח על אריזת מתנה.


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (19/12/11)

הדרכות לעטיפת מתנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



עטיפת מתנה סטנדרטית



עטיפת מתנה בסגנון "מניפה"



ציור על עטיפות מתנה


----------



## גילי החיפושית (20/12/11)




----------



## m o s h 1 0 (19/12/11)

מגוון ענק של רעיונות לאריזת מתנות  כאן


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (19/12/11)

ודברים קצת יותר מורכבים... 



איך להכין אריזות מתנה עם חלון



איך להכין אריזת מתנה צבעונית בצורת קרטון חלב יש עוד המון המון רעיונות... כל מי שנתקל במשהו מעניין, מוזמן להוסיף


----------



## ShirShir (19/12/11)

מדהים! איך שאני אוהבת אריזות יצירתיות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אחלה שרשור, רעיונות נהדרים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מעורר השראה.........


----------



## ShirShir (20/12/11)

עוד רעיונות לאריזת מתנות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא צריך לרכוש ניירות מעוצבים ומיוחדים, לא חייבים להוציא הרבה כספים, אפשר לעצב עטיפות מתנה מרהיבות ויפיפיות גם מנייר עיתון... הנה דוגמא מקסימה


----------



## ShirShir (20/12/11)

יש לכם מחורר נייר משרדי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
תראו איזה עיצוב מקסים משימוש במחורר נייר פשוט.... מעורר השראה, נכון?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פשוט ומקסים!!


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (20/12/11)

אהבתי


----------



## ShirShir (20/12/11)




----------



## ShirShir (20/12/11)

עטיפות מתנה מעוצבות לבקבוק יין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
סרטון הדרכה לאריזת בקבוק יין: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi2R_hlA8-A סרטון הדרכה נוסף: http://www.howdini.com/howdini-video-6650041.html


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (20/12/11)

מדהים 
והזכרת לי גם את זה


----------

